# Breeder for agility prospect



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I understand your reasons for your criteria. I am all the way on the east coast so my suggestions are mostly really east coast. Both breeders show in conformation and don't generally produce giants. They are both very experienced. In addition to conformation, both breeders either themselves show in obedience and have produced dogs working in other venues as well. I know dogs from one and have a dog from the other. The first is Scheherazade Poodles in New Jersey. The breeder's name is Linda Hamilton and she mostly produces whites. I know a couple of obedience judges who have dogs from Linda. My boy Javelin is from Delana and Mark Severs, Madela Poodles. They breed blacks, silvers and whites. Their foundation dogs are Ale Kai dogs. Javelin is 24" at the withers and weighs just at or just under 50 pounds. I am taking my time with him, but he is shaping up to be a wonderful obedience dog and I suspect would love and excel at agility, except I can't run with him. 



Even if neither of those suggestions were to work out for you directly perhaps Linda or Delana would be able to direct you towards someone a bit more midwestern-ish.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You should look at Jacknic in Michigan. Kathy Esio-King titles her dogs in confirmation and a multitude of performance venues. My daughter and I have litter mates that we got for service dog work. Both of our dogs are successful at their jobs, but they would not be happy being couch potatoes. The sire of our litter has multiple titles and is now fifteen years old. The dam is only 22 inches and is also multi-titled. Kathy is great to work with, socializes her pups well, and will be quite honest with you if she thinks a particular litter will/will not meet your needs.


----------

